# Mucous Today and Tinged With Something??



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I posted this on the general discussion board but realized it probably belong here since it is really a "D" issue. Here goes:I have suffered with IBS-D for many, many years. It all started after a giardia infection. It waxes and wanes and won't bother me for months. The most symptoms I ever get is urgent, soft BMs in the mornings or cramps and soft stools after some fatty meals (but not always). As one of my early posts stated, I have a hard time with apples and pears!This past Friday, I had a stressful situation occur. I also went out to dinner and had a hamburger and fries. The burger did not taste good to me and I had indigestion, gas, pain that evening and into the next day. Since our kitchen was being torn apart, I had to go out to dinner again on Saturday. I ate dinner (chicken/veggies), came home, and about 2 hours later had cramps and VERY, VERY loose stools (it was just a *mash* in the toilet). The next morning I had my bowl of cereal and was fine but didn't feel great. At lunch I had a sandwich and some cookies. I proceeded to have the cramps and extremely loose stools again. Also didn't feel great. Had them one more time in the afternoon. Then I ate dinner. Had no symptoms. Today, I go to work and have my cereal. About 3 hours after this, I feel kind of "gassy" and like I need to pass gas. I went to the bathroom to pass the gas and I felt all this liquid come out. I look in the toilet and it is whitish with some pink coloration within it. At the time I'm thinking the pink coloration is undigested food (I had some tomatoes). I go back to my desk. A few minutes letter I feel some pressure again. I go back to the bathroom and have a soft bowel movement of normal color. No mucous on it, no colors. I didn't feel well, so I came home. I go to the bathroom to urinate and some of the "stuff" leaks out. It is the mucousy stuff, again with some pink in it. Now I wonder if it's blood. And I also wonder, what the heck is wrong with me? This isn't my typical IBS. Bad hamburger? Too much stress? I feel a little queasy too when this happens. Of course, if this persists, I will see a doctor. But what's up with the mucous? I've seen it before ON my stools. I've just never had it separately.I wanted to add: I am now at home resting. I have no more cramps, but will feel like I need to have a small BM. When I get up to do this, I will pass about 1 TBSP of mucous. It appears to be more fecal-colored now than pink. Also, there are still bits of red in it. Again, could be food. What would cause these bits of mucous?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

sounds pretty odd...and I hope someone on here can help you out.I've had the mucous...and I've had what I am sure is bad food reaction and not regular IBS...which sounds kind of like your symptoms-timing, etc.But, never had the pink stuff.when I get real loose stools though, mine are very watery and brown or yellowish.Good luck, hope someone on here can shed some light...if not, maybe try search words on your computer...i.e. diarrhea mucous/pink..it's amazing what is out there.Jeanne


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Thanks, I did get some responses on the other board. There is definitely blood in there. The mucous is just sort of coming out everytime I go to urinate. Sometimes I'm not even making it to the bathroom and it leaks out. I put some on some tissue and it is definitely red and mixed in. So something is irritated. I've called my GI doctor but who knows if he will return my call. I only see him once a year.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah unfortunately for us D can cause bleeding just from where the lining on your gi tract get irritated.. as D usually is slightly more acidic than normal as it goes from the stomach and such faster... pinki s definately blood though... dont worry just go back to your doctor


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Christine,I think your symptoms are not normal and that *****doctor should call you back. If not, at least see your primary care doctor.Is there a chance you could be pregnant? My very unofficial medical concern would be that you have an infection, and some bleeding that's gone on too long. But I know in early pregnancy you could have some normal mucous and spotty bleeding..but it would more likely come out on your underwear than when you went to the bathroom.(One of my 4 pregnancies I had that..but I'm a little...well, way too old for that now)Get a good medical opinion to ease your mind, and keep us posted.Jeanne


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Hi all. My GI doc did call me back that evening and asked me a bunch of questions. He seems to think that this was more a case of food poisoning than an IBS attack. He told me on Monday evening that if I was still having mucous with any blood in it by Thursday, to give him a call back and he would have me come up to the office for a flex sig. He said if it was food poisoning it would "correct" itself. I slept through the night Monday evening and didn't have to get up. On Tuesday and Wednesday, I had NOTHING come out. Today I had a bowel movement which was extremely firm. There was no blood, no mucous, etc. I still feel a bit queasy and not quite right, but my bowels *look* like they might be returning to normal. I did have some small amount of red blood on the tissue after my BM this morning. But it was so hard and bulky that doesn't surprise me. Had another BM a bit ago and it is getting softer and no blood. So, I don't know if I actually had blood coming from my intestines or if the rectal area was so irritated that blood was mixing in with the mucous. Who knows? But, certainly, if I get a repeat of this I will be going back in to the doctor.


----------

